

How schools stifle creativity - tokenadult
http://www.cnn.com/2009/OPINION/11/03/robinson.schools.stifle.creativity/index.html

======
tokenadult
For those of you who have seen the TED talk before, today's submitted link is
a follow-up by the speaker on the worldwide impact of his talk.

------
nuweborder
Dont shy away from school. But gravitate toward feeding your creative self.

